# My Toys



## CodyWayne718 (Dec 30, 2009)

View attachment 119910


View attachment 119911


View attachment 119912


View attachment 119913

yeah its got duals LOL jus seein if my avatar is workin in all honesty


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Dec 30, 2009)

and its not!!!!!!


----------



## Kwdog75 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice Raptor, my bro has one all done up too with two bros pipe, power commander efi, maxxis razr tires and a long list of other stuff. My only toy is a Can Am Outlander 800.


----------



## flotek (Feb 11, 2010)

heres my atv 
110 horse drag banshee


----------



## logging22 (Feb 11, 2010)

flotek said:


> heres my atv
> 110 horse drag banshee



WOW!!!


----------



## DANOAM (Feb 12, 2010)

flotek said:


> heres my atv
> 110 horse drag banshee



Awesome. My buddy built one too, man that thing was just plain stupid!


----------

